# Puppy food questions.



## Achilles0557 (Jul 24, 2015)

Breeder recommended Eukanuba Large Breed puppy food. I haven't heard of anyone using this. Popular brands seem to be Royal Canin, Nutro, and Blue Buffalo.

Question: Has anybody been using Blue Buffalo or have an opinion you can offer as to the quality of Blue Buffalo. My pup doesn't really eat all that much and turns 12 weeks tomorrow. The only time I have seen him absolutely crush food is when he busts into my other dogs crate and eats the other dogs food. I always catch him before he eats too much.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We no longer feed kibble, but when we did, we stuck with Earthborn Holistic or Fromm.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Fed Blue Buffalo to mine when he was about 4 months old but he didn't like it and it gave him really loose stools, so switched to Acana LB Puppy, it was ok then tried Orijen which he did like and is still on. Since Orijen is pretty costly and I heard really good things about FROMM so might give it a shot.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate Fromm LBP until he turned one and did fantastic on it


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Achilles0557 said:


> Breeder recommended Eukanuba Large Breed puppy food. I haven't heard of anyone using this. Popular brands seem to be Royal Canin, Nutro, and Blue Buffalo.


Eukanuba, Royal Canin and Nutro have low quality ingredients in their foods.
Blue Buffalo gives most dogs problems and has also lied about the ingredients in their food, which they are in court over now.

I'd choose one of the 2 that have been mentioned.

*ACANA LARGE BREED PUPPY: *Puppy Large Breed | ACANA Pet Foods
*Chicken meal,* steel-cut oats, *deboned chicken*, whole potato, peas, *whole egg*, *deboned flounde*r, chicken fat, sun-cured alfalfa, *chicken liver,* herring oil, pea fiber, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.


*FROMM'S LARGE BREED PUPPY:* Large Breed Puppy Dog Food - Fromm Family Foods
*Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken,* Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, *Menhaden Fish Meal,* Lamb, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, *Dried Whole Egg,* Chicken Fat, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Monocalcium Phosphate, DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics. 

Make sure to switch foods slowly (taking about a week or two) or your pup might get gut upset.

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## 607528 (Sep 4, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> We no longer feed kibble, but when we did, we stuck with Earthborn Holistic or Fromm.



What do you feed in place of kibble?


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the other dog on? Might help you determine what he likes. 
Eukanuba is just very expensive Iams. All of those popular brands are wildly over priced and of modest quality. 
Whatever you feed, watch your calcium/phosphorous ratios as it can poorly affect a large breed puppy's growth. Here's a good calculator here: How to Choose the Best Large Breed Puppy Food | Dog Food Advisor

I've personally had a lot of success with Champion pet foods (Acana/Orijen). Fromm here averages at $85 a bag so I haven't dabbled in it much.


----------



## DiggerDog (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know if Chewy.com delivers to Ontario, but it is much less expensive then the big box stores (Fromm large puppy), you don't pay taxes, they deliver to your house and if you add something to get the price of the large bag over $50, the shipping is free!


----------

